# Interesting Study About No-Nose Bike Saddles and men's health



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

This was triggered by a story that was just on FOX news.  I googled to see if I could find an article, and lo and behold, here it is:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080807175444.htm

Here's a second article on it:
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/study-finds-no-nose-saddles-are-kinder-to-male-genitalia.php

Thoughts?


----------



## Gremf (Sep 8, 2008)

I could see that for Roadies and commuters, but for MTB, I'll keep the nose.  It's the only way to really climb on a fully.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 8, 2008)

Can't imagine it being a good option for mtb'ers, and for my husband the dirtbiker, he's gonna straddle something.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

You can always use butt paste for your taint right???  To prevent chaffing..


----------



## Gremf (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You can always use butt paste for your taint right???  To prevent chaffing..



It's not the chaffing, I think Monkey Butt affects everyone.  It's the pressure on the taint.  There are gel saddles and spring loaded jobbies that probably do the same thing.  You just need to be conscious of how you are riding and just ensure that you are constantly changing your sitting position.


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

Thoughts?

I'll just stand every ten minutes rather than change my whole technique to ride on a different seat.  Changing your technique drastically (for those that cycle a lot at high intensity, AKA, not bike cops) is a great way to open yourself to lots of other injuries.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

I just found the theory interesting is all.  I never thought that deeply about it before, but I guess there could be potential problems if you sit in the saddle for extended periods of time like that.  I think you're right, though, Marc, that getting out of the saddle will help a lot with that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

The Headline for the article...

*No-nose Bicycle Saddles Improve Penile Sensation And Erectile Function In Bicycling Police Officers*

Severine where do you find this stuff...lmbfao


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Headline for the article...
> 
> *No-nose Bicycle Saddles Improve Penile Sensation And Erectile Function In Bicycling Police Officers*
> 
> Severine where do you find this stuff...lmbfao




Totally....I'd like to know what kind of google searches Severine runs on a daily basis.  :-o


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol:  I'm telling you, they actually did a news story on this on FOX the other night.  So I searched something about ED and bicycle saddles, and that's what I found.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

The next time I get with an ugly chick and have trouble performing..I'll blame it on bike seats..lol


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2008)

It's all a bunch of horsemanure!  I conceived 2 beautiful girls while riding daily, both on the road and mtn.

2ndly, if you ride enough, you have no discomfort.  Like any other part of your body you build up the associated muscles and tissues even in "that" area.  I don't even have one of those split top saddles, just regular looking fizik and wtb saddles that came stock on my bikes.  I have had no issues...with any penile sensations or lack thereof!  I'm still as horny as I've ever been ....just ask the wife, she still thinks I'm a pervert!


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

marcski said:


> she still thinks I'm a pervert!



Welcome to male gender.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

marcski said:


> I'm still as horny as I've ever been ....just ask the wife, she still thinks I'm a pervert!


Nothing wrong with being a pervert...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Nothing wrong with being a pervert...



most of us are pervs..O.K. time to drive by the high school..


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> most of us are pervs..O.K. time to drive by the high school..



Yeah.  While all pedophiles are most certainly pervs.... not all perverts are pedophiles.


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Nothing wrong with being a pervert...



You don't mind perverts and you mtn bike and ski...hmm...does he know he might have the perfect woman?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

marcski said:


> You don't mind perverts and you mtn bike and ski...hmm...does he know he might have the perfect woman?



Yes.  It took me a while to figure it out, but I got it now.


----------

